

Apple introduces 14-day return on iTunes in the EU - jaxonrice
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/30/apple-introduces-14-day-return-on-itunes-scaring-coders-and-musicians

======
notsony
Meanwhile Apple continues to take a 30% cut from all app developers. For a
distribution channel to have so much leverage over creators is unhealthy.

